# Tx Workingline Breeder



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

I'm looking for a good reasonably priced breeder of Workingline GSD's. I'm in the DFW area, so maybe around here. And if you have pups from them are they great working dogs?

Thanks!!


----------



## Jeff Wright (Mar 10, 2011)

http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com/contactus.htm

Van Meerhout is NE of Austin.
Good Dogs , Good People


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

I ckecked it out. Nice dogs.


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

what he said. _know the dogs and know the people. Both good._



Jeff Wright said:


> http://www.vanmeerhoutshepherds.com/contactus.htm
> 
> Van Meerhout is NE of Austin.
> Good Dogs , Good People


----------



## Adi Ibrahimbegovic (Nov 21, 2008)

Also, a breeder just outside of San Antonio got an excellent stud dog a few months ago from Czech - www.vintageranchk9.com

Name of the dog is Hyro, strong dog.


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

I have a couple females left if you are interested. I don't do that queer sch crap so I need a stronger dog.


----------



## Devonte' Franklin (Jun 18, 2010)

Thanks forthe link.

I'm looking to get one in the fall(want to get my current male staightened out in OB](*,)), but thanks for the offer.


----------

